# Inactivity timeout



## jcc (Mar 29, 2010)

After listening on my Stiletto 2 for 90 minutes via my Internet wireless connection I always get a inactivity timeout message and have to reconnect again. Anybody know why this happens and anybody know a way to correct this other than listening via satellite with the antenna, which I need to replace, but I always get dropouts on it even if it's pointed in the right direction.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

jcc said:


> After listening on my Stiletto 2 for 90 minutes via my Internet wireless connection I always get a inactivity timeout message and have to reconnect again. Anybody know why this happens and anybody know a way to correct this other than listening via satellite with the antenna, which I need to replace, but I always get dropouts on it even if it's pointed in the right direction.


You could use SiriusXMStreamer to avoid the 90 minute inactivity timeout.


----------

